# Eye infection/injury



## DeeVas (Jul 2, 2005)

Hey All,

Anyone know what this might be? I think it might be spreading but it's hard to tell. This eye appears milky compared to the other one.


----------



## Encyclia (Aug 23, 2013)

I don't like the look of that at all. Perhaps he took a knock and it got infected? I think it would be vet time for me if you have access to a good exotic vet. Is he still eating? 

Mark


----------



## Socratic Monologue (Apr 7, 2018)

Encyclia said:


> I think it would be vet time for me if you have access to a good exotic vet.


I agree.

You can search for a qualified exotics vet here:

https://arav.site-ym.com/search/custom.asp?id=3661


----------



## Encyclia (Aug 23, 2013)

Thanks for continuing to post that link, SM. Is that in any of our stickies?

Mark


----------



## Socratic Monologue (Apr 7, 2018)

No, but I'll sticky it now.


----------



## DeeVas (Jul 2, 2005)

He's in a qt tank for a couple of days now but I haven't noticed any eating or droppings. Weight seems the same but that can change quickly


----------



## FangsAndGames (Sep 22, 2020)

In the meantime while you wait for a get or more insight I’d just keep doing what your doing keep him in a qt with plenty of hiding places, try to get food in him ( if he rejects dusted you can’t really force feed frogs so I’d try normal I dusted flies as a last resort) and just minimize stress inducers so his body can fight it too. If all goes to plan he will hopefully recover. Really handsome guy. But yea see if u can get a hold of a vet or see if you can find somone with legitimate medical experience on Db and talk to them online just so you can spare yourself the run around or money to see if their is anything you can do at home.


----------



## Amagaeru (May 6, 2015)

For skin infection, large obligate owners have success with Silver sulfadiazine.
I've seen success fb posts using a bit of diluted methylene blue.
Even neosporin (WITHOUT pain reliever) can be used to treat infection.
also:


----------



## Amagaeru (May 6, 2015)

Dry out the tank and treat 1x/day using q-tip or syringe to apply medication at night. 
I would not rely on the frog to fix itself. Something caused this, and rarely do infections go away on their own.


----------



## DeeVas (Jul 2, 2005)

Amagaeru said:


> Dry out the tank and treat 1x/day using q-tip or syringe to apply medication at night.
> I would not rely on the frog to fix itself. Something caused this, and rarely do infections go away on their own.


Any issue if i get Silver sulfadiazine in the frogs eye? I doubt i will be able to successfully apply any medicine/cream without getting it in its eye due to the proximity


----------



## DeeVas (Jul 2, 2005)

Update: The frog is alive and doing well but there were some ups and downs. I thought about euthanizing it but throughout the whole ordeal, the frog was active and non-lethargic.

I started treating the frog with methylene blue and while I noticed some improvement in the beginning, the eye eventually started to bulge out of the socket (see pic) and "burst." 

Unfortunately, due to the frog's poor eye sight, it was unable to hunt fruit flies but was able to catch springtails and ff larva. I moved the frog out of a qt bin to an established growout bin that had a booming springtail population. I started feeding the frog mainly springtails and fruit fly larva. I also continued to feed dusted fruit flies just in case it managed to catch one.

This presented some challenges in ensuring the frog was getting enough supplements and I noticed that the frog lost mobility in just the toes in one of its back feet, probably due to lack of supplements. 

In order to solve for this, I started including large slices of banana in the feeding station and would sprinkle supplements directly on the banana. The thought process behind this was that if the frog strikes and misses larva or fruit flies located on the banana, the frog would get some supplements.

Even though the frog lost its eye, its regained mobility in its toes, the discoloring around its left eye is going away and it's put on some weight but is still on the skinnier side. Hopefully the frog adapts to having one eye and is eventually able to hunt fruitfly again.

I still have no idea how this happened, but I'm thinking it was an injury that led to an infection and it snowballed from there.


----------



## DeeVas (Jul 2, 2005)

The frog appears to have fully recovered (minus an eye). She is eating fruitflies like a champ and is putting on weight. She will remain in a grow out bin for the next couple of months and i will reasses whether or not to move her into a larger enclosure then.


----------

